# Valley of Hell



## and7barton (Sep 6, 2011)

Doing some family history research, and I came across some old photos of ancestors standing in a wooded area. The photo were labelled "The Valley of Hell".
As my grandfather often toured around Wales, I wondered if there's a place in Wales that's known locally as "The Valley of Hell". There's nothing on any maps or GoogleEarth with that names.
The only "Hell" that I can find is "Hell Bay", also in Wales.
Does anyone here know ?
The photos themselves don't really provide any clues.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 6, 2011)

Might be a local name a lot of places have names only used by locals.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 6, 2011)

How about the Roman pronunciation of the via Gehennae, meaning the "Valley of Hell"


----------

